# Automaten



## vin030 (16. Nov 2016)

Guten Abend liebe Foren Mitglieder,

Werden eigentlich Botschaften zwischen Teilsystemen und anderen Teilsystemen oder externen Systemen in einem Automaten dargestellt ?
(Eigentlich nicht oder da es ein geschlossenes System ist bzw den Vorgang nur auf sich selbst Darstellt)


----------



## Kababär (29. Nov 2016)

Was genau willst du denn wissen?!
Meinst du mit "Teilsysteme" vielleicht Programme und mit "Botschaften" vielleicht Nachricht? Dann wäre hier das Stichwort "Kommunikation" das richtigte und dazu kannst du dir mal bisschen was zu Pipes und Message Queues ansehen. Bei Unix wird meines Wissens nach nur auf Pipes gesetzt.


Automaten benutzt man glaube ich eher für Entscheidungsprobleme. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## Barista (4. Okt 2017)

Dafür gibt es 'Lineare temporale Logik'.


----------

